
Internet Explorer 8.1 Eagle Eyes Leaked - sant0sk1
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/03/31/breaking-internet-explorer-81-eagle-eyes-leaked/
======
andrewl-hn
The best thing I liked about this is not the joke itself but the reference to
local time at Kiribati <http://is.gd/pPHl>. Now I really feel how big our
small planet is! Thanks, Smashing Magazine!

------
BjornW
Oh man, I so wished this was true...

C'mon IE dev team please include the option to use different rendering engines
and the ability to use Firefox extensions. Oh and make IE run on linux so I
don't have to install a complete OS just to test mono platform software. Oh
and have a chat with Mac Safari people so that they will start making cross
platform software instead of their stereo software. I mean, isn't this
supposed to be the dolby digital age. Too bad it's almost the first of April

------
brkumar
April fools day arrives early. Enjoy the article and have fun but get back to
the reality of having to support IE6.

------
batasrki
Awesome article. Had me until the nonsensical graph. Some people didn't get
it, though.

